# river finniss, South Australia



## Longhorn (Mar 25, 2014)

I've hiked in and fished it further inland for browns and rainbows, but was thinking about putting the kayak in maybe around winery rd. and trying for whatever will bite. I'm guessing bream would be good. Anything else I might try to target?

Has anyone fished it from their yak? Other advice where to put in?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Just did a search and could find no mention of the Finniss in SA on the forum - a couple of reports on the NT Finniss and fishing for Barra. I doubt you'd get Bream though. Its above the Goolwa Barrage so will be fresh all the way down. River species most likely especially carp and redfin. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Longhorn said:


> I'm guessing bream would be good.


 :-? Do you mean Bony Bream ?



Longhorn said:


> Has anyone fished it from their yak? Other advice where to put in?


I haven't yak fished it but have yak fished a secret little spot "Sneaky Creek" a couple of times, that I suspect only my mates and I may of yakked, after dragging our yaks for 1/2 hour just to get to the launch site.

Here are some photos which I have cropped and shrunk.







































solatree said:


> Let us know how you go.


As Andy said let us know how you go.

Longhorn I too love exploring new places, so I hope you do go and have a adventure 

Steve


----------



## Longhorn (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry boys. Bailed on the Finniss. So nothing exciting to add. Will try Finniss when I have more time to investigate.

Went up to the Port River instead. Two bream and a ton of salmon trout.

Nice brown, Zilch. There are some nice fish in the Finniss and Currency Creek.


----------

